# temp gauge



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

saw a vid with the coolant temp on the digital display....... :willy: How?


----------



## R_Andersen (Apr 4, 2005)

Hold down the Mode and Set buttons while you turn the key on. it will get you into a new menu where you can cycle though a bunch more options, one being coolant temp.

-Rob


----------



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

got it,,now,,how do you get it to stay as an option to look at while driving?


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Anyone?? How do you get the coolant temp on all the time?


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I don't think you can. Maybe you can get it programmed too, but I never have heard of it being done. Would be nice though.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

You can't, if you want it you have to do the "Mode - Set" thing every time.


----------



## ashleykay (Jan 11, 2006)

I have a little issue with my 04 Goat. A couple days ago, I had it sitting at my sisters while we were out and about and before we left, we let it warm up for about 10 minutes. We got into it and drove around the corner about 20 mph, and it all of a sudden overheated for no reason and we had to shut it off for about 5-10 minutes. After that, it was fine on the way home. The next day I tried to drive it a few miles and it started acting really funny. I garaged it yesterday and the dealer towed it on a flatbed today. Does anyone have any ideas as to what the heck is wrong with my poor car?

I purchased it in April 05 brand new with about 10 miles on it. It now has 13,300 miles on it. I just had my oil changed about 2 weeks ago and they put full synthetic Mobil 1 5W-30 in it like they were supposed to. This car is my baby and I just want to know what could have caused this...


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

ashleykay said:


> I have a little issue with my 04 Goat. A couple days ago, I had it sitting at my sisters while we were out and about and before we left, we let it warm up for about 10 minutes. We got into it and drove around the corner about 20 mph, and it all of a sudden overheated for no reason and we had to shut it off for about 5-10 minutes. After that, it was fine on the way home. The next day I tried to drive it a few miles and it started acting really funny. I garaged it yesterday and the dealer towed it on a flatbed today. Does anyone have any ideas as to what the heck is wrong with my poor car?
> 
> I purchased it in April 05 brand new with about 10 miles on it. It now has 13,300 miles on it. I just had my oil changed about 2 weeks ago and they put full synthetic Mobil 1 5W-30 in it like they were supposed to. This car is my baby and I just want to know what could have caused this...


Did the car actually overheat or did the gauge max out w/ a warning on the display? Mine did this Saturday after playing a gig. I pulled over ASAP and shut her off for a second. Started her back up and all was good, so mine was just an electrical glitch which these cars are nortorious for having from time to time.


----------

